# Sind sie zu stark...



## nobbi1962 (27. Juli 2021)

Der Haken war noch Rund und ich hab den Kackenden Schwan mal wieder gesehen


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (27. Juli 2021)

Kommt mir doch arg bekannt vor...


----------



## Esox 1960 (27. Juli 2021)

Anfänger................


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Juli 2021)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Kommt mir doch arg bekannt vor...


Das ist ja wie beim ABBA Angeln.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (27. Juli 2021)

Also ich wollte darauf anspielen, dass das Video bereits von 2014 ist. Keine Ahnung, wer das jetzt als Neuigkeit verkauft.


----------



## Wollebre (27. Juli 2021)

Der Verlierer muss man nicht sein. Frage mich ernsthaft was die Angelei darauf soll. Wollen die zeigen was sie für Kerle sind??? Für mich reines Machogehabe....
Verwerten kann man die auch nicht. Angel seit 1972 in tropische Regionen. Wenn Haie in der Nähe sind wird das Boot weit versetzt. Nur die Zappelei von Fische im Drill lockt Haie aus weiter Entfernung an.
Während einer Ausfahrt auf Thun hat der über 3m lange Hai den Köder genommen. Der untrainierte Angler brauchte fast 3,5 Stunden den ans Boot zu bringen. Anschließend war der platt wie ne Flunder...... Kein Wunder bei einer Temperatur von etwas über 30°C.
Der Hai wurde selbstverständlich released. Entnahme von Hai und Rochen ist auf den Malediven gesetzlich verboten.
Just for fun Angeln auf Hai lehne ich ab. Da gibt es ausreichend andere kampfstarke Fische mit denen man sich messen kann und die einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt werden können. Z.B. verschenken an die Bevölkerung.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (28. Juli 2021)

Zum Thema Hai: In Stuart, Florida, bekam ich beim Tarpon-Fischen einen Bullenhai ans Band. Ich drillte rund 30 Minuten. Vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen: Der hat gar nicht gemerkt, dass ich auf der anderen Seite gezogen habe ;-) Was für eine Kraft! Danach war ich fertig. Zum Glück schlitzte der Haken aus. Wir haben den Fisch zweimal vor dem Boot gehabt. Michael schätzte ihn auf rund drei Meter. Sorry für die Qualität, aber wir haben nur mit Handy gefilmt.


----------



## fishhawk (28. Juli 2021)

Hallo,


Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> bekam ich beim Tarpon-Fischen einen Bullenhai ans Band.


Die meisten Haie powern sich eben nicht wie ein Tarpon durch rasante Fluchten oder zahlreiche Sprünge aus, sondern setzen mehr auf Gewicht und stetigen Widerstand.


Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Zum Glück schlitzte der Haken aus.


Hätte ich in dem Fall auf gedacht.

Was ist das übrigens für ne Rute?


----------



## Elmar Elfers (28. Juli 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die meisten Haie powern sich eben nicht wie ein Tarpon durch rasante Fluchten oder zahlreiche Sprünge aus, sondern setzen mehr auf Gewicht und stetigen Widerstand.
> 
> ...


Seele-Glas-Fliegenrute #12


----------

